# Sites to find INFANTs amber teething necklaces



## tasha41

Anyone know of any?

I'm looking for light and milky coloured beads.. I've read they are the most effective??


----------



## mommyof3co

Not sure about them being most effective? Hayden has one with 4 diff colors and it works great, can't imagine anything being more effective, he has no teething signs. But I got mine from www.hyenacart.com/inspiredbyfinn The smallest there is 11 1/4 inches. I have the 12in for Hayden, I got it when he was 12mo, and he's small, and it's fit great and still does. If you can't find one small enough that she can wear it around her neck you can also do it wrapped around her ankle a couple times


----------



## tasha41

I've just read that the darker beads have less succinic acid in them, and the cloudier they are the more succinic acid they have also? Apparently this is one of the most important components of the amber? I actually read it on that site!


----------



## mommyof3co

Haha did you...I hadn't even seen that, Hayden's does have some light colored and then dark ones too. But on that site they do have fully light/milky ones :) That helps me pick which to get Landon and Casen though...that thread you just replied to about which to choose, because that first one has some light and some dark..the other two are both dark/green/black colored so I think I should go with the first then :)


----------



## tasha41

So 11 inches should be small enough for her then? I'm just no good with estimating sizes :dohh: I guess like you said even if it's too big I can get creative and put it around her ankle, or save it for later if worst comes to worst.

I think I might go with this: https://hyenacart.com/inspiredbyfinn/index.php?c=19&p=49028.. now just have to order it tomorrow!!


----------



## mommyof3co

I think that would be really cute, I think it's too girly for my boys haha but one of my favorites if I was ordering for a girl. I would measure her and see though, just drap a tape measure around her neck (that just sounds bad for some reason) and see, it might be big for now but like you said just around her ankle would be fine. But you might even be able to pull off the 12in just depending on how big she is and that would last even longer


----------



## isil

mine just came a certain size, I'm slightly worried Alasdair is going to grow out of his. It isn't massive on him already. It isn't tight or anything tho. 

Bet Elyse will look extra specially gorgeous in that one :)


----------



## kirsten1985

I spent ages looking at all the different amber necklaces you can get, thinking about colours etc, I really liked those more yellowy pale ones, then the other day Freya started teething! I thought she wouldn't start for months yet! Took her to health visitor today and she said she def is! So... I panicked and bought pretty much the first one I could find!:rofl:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...K:MEWNX:IT&item=130318651172#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Blob

Kirsten i just got the same one as you...fingers crossed they work. Tabs was never bothered with the first 6 and now she's really having a bad time :( 
Can they wear them to bed??


----------



## mommyof3co

They say not to wear them to bed, but Hayden always has, I think they say that to protect themselves you know? If it fits snuggly enough where it isn't going to catch it's fine. There is no way Hayden's could catch on anything, or twist and choke him, plus it would break away if that happened


----------



## BlackBerry25

Not sure, but I did see some the other day at a little independantly owned baby store here. Do you have any in your area of Hamilton? They were $14.99 here.


----------



## Samantha675

I ordered mine from this site.

https://hyenacart.com/thesugarshack/index.php?c=124


----------



## tasha41

wendino said:


> Not sure, but I did see some the other day at a little independantly owned baby store here. Do you have any in your area of Hamilton? They were $14.99 here.

We have a baby boutique thing that sells all the wraps/slings/pouches/carriers.. the euro-style baby tubs.. the high end strollers, convertible cribs, cloth diapers, etc.. it's a bit of a drive, so maybe I can call and see if they have anything tomorrow.


----------



## Blob

Hmmm i think the ones i've ordered are going to be too big to wear for bed :( That seems to be the time that teething gets to her most.


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh no do you think so? You got the same as me didn't you. Have you got them yet? Hm.
:dohh:


----------



## mommyof3co

Try wrapping them around the ankle


----------



## pinkmac85

Im going to have to look into these....mainly because I have no idea what they for :blush:


----------



## Tegans Mama

I'm gonna buy tiggy one soon. I want one that she can wear for bed though, she has always been a bad teether, she has 8 teeth already and is cutting a molar and its really bothering her :(


----------



## Tegans Mama

I just bought this one :) Its made of lighter coloured and milky amber like people were saying.. Cost me a total of £13 including shipping from canada. I know I'll have to wait a few days more for it to come but I don't really like the darker coloured ones :lol:


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh I really like that one! I like the way you get a choice of clasp, i prefer the magnetic ones. She will look lovely in it and I hope it helps with her teeth!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ive looked all over the net for one suitable for a boy.....found this one:happydance:

Gonna order it on monday!


----------



## dizzyspells

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Ive looked all over the net for one suitable for a boy.....found this one:happydance:
> 
> Gonna order it on monday!

Which one?? or am I just being blind?:shrug:.Its late and have had some wine!!:blush:x


----------



## Arcanegirl

ypu forgot the link jacqui :rofl:
I got Alex a nice dark coloured one, really suits him :D


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Lmao...whats my excuse then...it was early and I had a cuppa tea!:rofl:

https://www.amberizon.com/jewelry/royal_amber_teething_necklace_baby_beads_1443_76.html


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhh thats a gorgeous colour :D


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I read on another thread about how the milky ones are supposed to be better? Also, I didnt want something that was going to stand out iykwim...

does it seem to be working for Alex hun?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Not sure yet :lol: I think hes literally started the signs of teething.

Heres his one in a not so brilliant pic :lol:
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Alexander%203-4%20months/25072009528.jpg


----------



## xxxjacxxx

awww I was quite dubious about putting a necklace on Leo but Alex look mega cute!:cloud9:

Deffo gonna order mine soon!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I got a better pic, 2 secs ill go upload it.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Alexander%203-4%20months/26072009563.jpg


----------



## xxxjacxxx

awwwww...He looks cool!

I think my 13 year old will want one when I get Leo one!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I want one :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

ive found one for leo.........woohoooo


i love the colour mix and the diff shapes, it doesnt look too girly.

what do you girls think?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Oohhh thats gorgeous :D


----------

